# One Battery Or Two?



## Riplip (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi all, i just bought a 2011 Outback 312BH and the one battery it had on it was dead and is junk. I read on here that it takes two. Will one do the job or do i really need 2 deep cycle batteries? Also i read in an older post that you need the batteries to run the slideouts? I have mine plugged in and everything works fine. I got it last week and haven't had a chance to take it out yet. My first trip is in a week for the shakedown. I plan on hooking up my trolling motor battery for that weekend. Any ideas i appreciate it. Thanks - John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

All depends on how you camp. One battery will be fine if you camp where there is power. One battery will also be fine for a few days...but limited furnace usage.

If you dry camp for >2 days, you'll need more power. That means a second battery or solar or generator.


----------



## Mijdirtyjeep (Jul 30, 2016)

Agreed with the above.

Also without a battery your breakaway plug will not work in an emergency if the trailer becomes disconnected from the tow vehicle. That is a bad situation to have an 8000lb trailer just freewheeling by itself down the highway!


----------



## Riplip (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks guys. Yeah i wouldn't attempt to trailer without it. I don't dry camp at all so i'll just get a big single battery. It was weird that i saw a sticker saying i needed 12v for slide operation and they both worked fine.


----------



## Mijdirtyjeep (Jul 30, 2016)

I was told they will run off the converter with the trailer with it plugged into shore power, but it was hard on the converter to run the slide motors as it is more for charging the battery's while plugged in.


----------



## Riplip (Sep 13, 2016)

OK thanks for the replies and help. Slowly getting this thing up to par.

John


----------

